# The west's  great museums should return their looted treasures.



## Mindful

Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## there4eyeM

Objects safely maintained where many people can see them in security should be moved to insecure, obscure surroundings in order to remain unseen? Who benefits from that? The potter who created a piece two or more thousand years ago would be delighted to think it were on display in one of the world's centers. Whatever milieu he/she existed in has disappeared and would mean nothing to him/her.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pilot1

I guess the Australians should giver their island back to the aborigines, and the Americans their continent back to the Indians too.  Libs can start first by moving off the land.


----------



## Mindful

Notice that Macron started off this debate.

Trudeau should be next.


----------



## Toro

Mindful said:


> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times



No it’s not.


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s not.
Click to expand...


_You _would.


----------



## Mindful

Hey Toro.

Hope this makes you happy.

Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters


----------



## Meathead

Mindful said:


> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters


We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!


----------



## irosie91

statute of limitations


----------



## Mindful

Meathead said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
Click to expand...


Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?


----------



## Mindful

Oh and....

I visited this place a couple of years ago. Filled with fabulous stuff. Faberge eggs, Czarina somebody-or-other's tiara, and so on. If you can be bothered to read; much if it was sold off by the  Soviets, to fund their industrialisation projects. No looting and pillaging there.

The Russian Collection | Hillwood Estate, Museum and Garden


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Nothing should be returned, and no apologies made.

Look what the Taliban did to the antiquities they had access to.


----------



## Mindful

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nothing should be returned, and no apologies made.
> 
> Look what the Taliban did to the antiquities they had access to.



I was going to get to that.

Just scandalous was that.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times



Finders Keepers, Losers Weepers.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finders Keepers, Losers Weepers.
Click to expand...


So you'll hang on to those artifacts down in Jamestown?


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> So you'll hang on to those artifacts down in Jamestown?



I’m not an archeologist or treasure hunter. I do believe that we’ve turned a corner in recent decades on tomb robbery and site desecration; but to expect institutions to return artifacts they paid to acquire decades ago without compensation is just silly and unreasonable.


----------



## irosie91

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nothing should be returned, and no apologies made.
> 
> Look what the Taliban did to the antiquities they had access to.



well------at least they didn't STEAL THEM-------they engaged in recycling


----------



## Meathead

The Elgin Marbles which once adorned the capitols of the Parthanon is an interesting case which to this day is an issue between Greece and the UK. Lord Elgin bought the marbles from the Ottoman pasha of Athens, packed them up and sent them to London. In doing so, they were legally purchased, technically. Naturally, Greece contends that said pasha had no right to sell its heritage, certainly nothing so significant. Britain contends that the marbles would probably not be preserved if they had remained on the Acropolis, and of course their purchase was legitimate.

The new Acropolis Museum has allotted space to display the marbles when and if they are returned.

Elgin Marbles - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> The Elgin Marbles which once adorned the capitols of the Parthanon is an interesting case which to this day is an issue between Greece and the UK. Lord Elgin bought the marbles from the Ottoman pasha of Athens, packed them up and sent them to London. In doing so, they were legally purchased, technically. Naturally, Greece contends that said pasha had no right to sell its heritage, certainly nothing so significant. Britain contends that the marbles would probably not be preserved if they had remained on the Acropolis, and of course their purchase was legitimate.
> 
> The new Acropolis Museum has allotted space to display the marbles when and if they are returned.
> 
> Elgin Marbles - Wikipedia



I am delighted


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
Click to expand...

How is that an artifact?


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
Click to expand...


you can visit real mummies  in the Museum of natural history----they are ARTIFACTS-----


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can visit real mummies  in the Museum of natural history----they are ARTIFACTS-----
Click to expand...

I already have they were dead attractions. For some reason they resembled, humans....


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can visit real mummies  in the Museum of natural history----they are ARTIFACTS-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have they were dead attractions.
Click to expand...


they seemed alive to me


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
Click to expand...


It can be anything you want it to be. Knowing you.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be anything you want it to be. Knowing you.
Click to expand...

It could be a real human with dignity even though she is below you?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be anything you want it to be. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be a real human with dignity even though she is below you?
Click to expand...


Like you, you mean?


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can be anything you want it to be. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be a real human with dignity even though she is below you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you, you mean?
Click to expand...

I don't worry about dignity it is a deadly sin.


----------



## Votto

Mindful said:


> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times



Sure thing, the Vatican I'm sure will get right on that!

Who will tell the Pope?


----------



## Moonglow

Votto said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demands for repatriation of artefacts seized by marauders are becoming hard to resist.
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, the Vatican I'm sure will get right on that!
> 
> Who will tell the Pope?
Click to expand...

God, who else? Jesus is on eternal vacation..


----------



## Anathema

irosie91 said:


> you can visit real mummies  in the Museum of natural history----they are ARTIFACTS-----



OR if you’re fortunate enough to be part of your school district’s gifted student program you might get the opportunity to go see the one your local university’s archeology program purchased in the 1930s.


----------



## Moonglow

Once you've seen a guy that looks like jerky there is no need to go back and see it again..


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro.
> 
> Hope this makes you happy.
> 
> Should museum artefacts be returned to the countries they came from? | Letters
> 
> 
> 
> We have about 45 million treasures we took out of Africa and which should be returned immediately with our apologies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Pocahontas should be exhumed from her grave in Gravesend, Kent, UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that an artifact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can visit real mummies  in the Museum of natural history----they are ARTIFACTS-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have they were dead attractions. For some reason they resembled, humans....
Click to expand...

Ancient Aliens........  Or Alcoholics Anonymous.......


----------

